# Help me read my API test kit!



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

Here I've tested both, PH and high range PH with the API kit. The High PH came out a bit more pinkish. While the regular range PH was a deeper blue than was on the scale the High PH test didn't match any of the sample colors, I can only assume it's in between 8.0-8.4?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I find none of the colors on the high range PH to be remotely pink in color. Run the test again if you haven't already and remember the PH takes 3 drops and the high PH takes 5. If it still comes out bad try it just on your tap water.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Was this tank water or tap water? My tap water ph at my old house was 8.0(ish) and looked pretty much like the dark blue you see.


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

still pink zof. Tap tests at 7.4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

Low range Ph tests on tap and tank were quite similar in color. There may be some limiting factor in color change though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Mettalikatt said:


> Low range Ph tests on tap and tank were quite similar in color. There may be some limiting factor in color change though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your losing me here... So both the low range PH test on tap and tank, looked like they were over 7.6?, but the High range on the tap showed a 7.4? And the high range on the tank showed pink again?


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

Let the low/High ph tests sit for 10-15 minutes, and came up with this. First picture is w/flash. Second is w/o flash. 
From Left to Right.
1.) Tank Low PH. 2.) Tap Low PH.*** ***************************** 3.) Tank High PH. 4.) Tap High PH.


----------



## BlueHalo (Mar 15, 2009)

you shouldn't confuse yourself with the high range kit, its meant for very alkaline water or water with salt ie chiclids and marine it wont work right for a normal water tank.
I would say your around 7.8 to 8.0 but you should read them right away, don't wait they just get darker, when in doubt? take the kit to your local shop and compare readings, they don't mind a bit


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm at a loss, as long as there is nothing in the tank that would be raising the PH so high.... or screwing with the test some how.... anyone else?


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

BlueHalo said:


> you shouldn't confuse yourself with the high range kit, its meant for very alkaline water or water with salt ie chiclids and marine it wont work right for a normal water tank.
> I would say your around 7.8 to 8.0 but you should read them right away, don't wait they just get darker, when in doubt? take the kit to your local shop and compare readings, they don't mind a bit


I don't have a liquid one test for alkalinity, but the test strips I do have, and common knowledge around OKC is that our water is quite hard. 300 I believe is what my test strips came up with. 300 of what? I don't know lol. When the liquid PH test is fresh it is this pink, I'm unsure maybe I'll just make the safe bet and go with cichlids! 

@Zof, hop in chat? maybe discuss our 8ter's club?


----------

